# How many hit (spud)



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app

What the general rule with # of hit with brand new spud to determine saftey?


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Smack it like your life depends on it, one good whack will break through, slightly puncture with water slowly coming up or just chip away some ice. There will be different sounds too, listen for real hard crack and strong vibration/sting in your hand, like shooting a .357. If your spudding hard and you come up to spot where it break right through, don't panic, just back track and spud around. Watch for spring too, they can be hard to detect with the snow cover.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Depends on the weight of the spud too. They have some bad boys now a days that will go through fishable ice w one wack!
Chad did you go to western high school in Auburn by chance?


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

I've always found that one good whack with a spud will technically hold me... but it takes more like 2 or 3 good whacks (or a 12 pack of beer) before I'll fish on it comfortably. 

All said and done, I like a good 2-3 inches before I feel real safe, and that's more than most spuds will tackle in just a whack or two.


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Just average Spud real heavy. First hit vibrated all the way up the handle. Second hit threw.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I also like to feel the actual thickness with my hand as well when it goes through to get a good grasp on things


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Two of course.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Big Skip said:


> Depends on the weight of the spud too. They have some bad boys now a days that will go through fishable ice w one wack!
> Chad did you go to western high school in Auburn by chance?


No to the school.


I prefer one violent whack, anything more than one I tend to change my mind...


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

3 for me..I hold mine on a 45°.. 3, and if it doesn't punch thru, I go a bit farther ..If it punches thru, I go home..


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ice quality a huge factor. When younger and more bullet proof two hard whacks were enough on solid; nearly clear ice.. On solid quality ice today I would want four minimum. Only means that very particular spot is solid though.


----------



## T~bag (Jan 29, 2010)

A decent throw with every step... If I feel a change I'll open a small hole and check with my hand... I'm no little fella and it's kept me safe thus far. If your not comfortable don't keep pushing that's my advice.


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

if it goes in one solid hit I can most definitely stand on it but I wont go any further and turn back. I dont like getting wet in the winter


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

i can hear it on the first hit of it is good or not...sounds hollow to me if it is bad...solid if it is good


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

better description is an echo compared to solid like hitting your spud on the garage floor....which is just a solid thunk....rather than thuuuuuuunnnnnnnkkkkk.

not sure how many years you been out, but I am going on 20 now, so it is hard to describe the feeling...if I am even a little cautious I back up and set up in a spot I deemed safe, call it a day, or go to a different lake.

but being 6'5'' and 290 I am more careful than most..and haven't been swimming yet.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

A little trick to keep from putting hands in water to check ice depth....the top of the chisel part of spud , I measure 2 inches and 3 inches up from top of chisel up the spud bar and mark it and file around spud the marks just using small edge of a file . That way you can catch the bottom of the ice hole with top of chisel part and have an exact measurement of minimum safe ice thickness.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I remember the days of checking with a spud......I am over that.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

1 - back up
2 - proceed with caution
3 - your good
as others have mentioned, the sound of the the first one will tell you a lot.


----------

